
U.S. tech firms urge presidential candidates to embrace trade, high-tech visas - daegloe
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-technology-idUSKCN0XV2R1
======
rrss1122
Intel is doing a lot of layoffs. I'm sure many of them will be in the US, of
American workers in high-tech. Granted, they're not as cheap as H1B workers,
but still...

------
hourislate
Yes, Trump wants to bring factory jobs back to America but then wants to bring
in H1B's to replace American IT Workers.

Hmmm...Maybe I can get a job building a wall?

